# 99211 and flu shot are they billable together?



## gmitch02 (Nov 5, 2009)

Patient came in for B/P check, Doctor states to go ahead and give flu shot. No other E/M level billable. Our edits state that: Code 99211 is a component of code G0008. Tried 25 modifier still will not allow claim to go thur. Is it an edit issue or we really can't bill together.

99211, 25 dx 4011
G0008  dx v0481
90656

Thank you for any help,
G. Mitchell


----------



## daye0022 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Medicare - 99211 with admin fee*

CMS will not allow CPT code 99211 to be billed on the same day as a drug administration code that has a work relative value unit, with or without modifier -25.


----------



## gmitch02 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

